# Icqa



## Lylah (Feb 25, 2022)

What are the qualifications for Icqa? How much accountable time are you allowed to have to apply?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Feb 25, 2022)

Bare minimum requirements:
- 6 months in posifion
- Decent reliability
- Your current OM’s approval

Ideal:
- 2+ years in warehouse experience, plus expanded roles (problem area, IM, closer, etc)
- Near perfect reliability 

As long as you’re not on a CA for your accountable time you can apply. I wouldn’t want to put a hard # on what they’ll consider, everyone’s circumstances are different. Even at 25hrs one person could’ve just been sick once where another bailed mid-shift 5 times, very different.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 25, 2022)

Icqa ??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 25, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Icqa ??











						ICQA dock audits
					

Anyone else here an icqa?   I'm just curious as we were recently given a tool that supposedly an icqa at another facility made for their location.   Its an excel sheet and once you launch it, It has you log into dpm and I think DIU as well... anyway you just scan the pallet ID and it imports all...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------

